# Are you sure you're English? A post from Greece.



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We've been in Greece for 3 weeks now, what a fantastic place with unlimited Wild Camping opportunities - thanks to Peejay for compiling some of them and we hope to have some more to add when we get back. It's been 30-35c every day with blue skies and clear water and everywhere is pretty deserted and quiet.

However it would appear the slight irony of German motorhomers coming to Greece to 'free camp' is not lost on the Greeks!

In Meteora we stayed a hotel which allows motorhomes to stay overnight and it's polite to have a meal there. We had the same as a German couple next to us (there was only two choices - chicken or pork), yet when they left they were charged €10 more then us and we were invited back for free Ouzo later! The conversation was, of course, politics so we played it very cool.

Then we saw a German motorhome owner sticking Greek flags on his MH, an attempt to appear patriotic perhaps?

Then today, on a deserted beach we were filling with water from one of the many stop taps and some Greek fishermen turned up. They shouted something in German and came over, when we managed to convince them we were English (hard with a German emissions sticker and a Bord Atlas in the door pocket!) they joked that had we been German they'd have asked us to pay for the water we had taken!

As an aside, we're finding Greece fairly expensive - Diesel €1.40-€1.50 and Lidl easily 50% more then neighbouring Bulgaria... you can forget Carrefour which is more then Tesco back home. We're using roadside stalls for Salad and Veg, but this is more then offset by the free camping and scenery. A Dutch couple we met who've been motorming in Greece for 7 years said there had been a big increase vs the previous year.

We've only seen one peaceful protest with a police diversion cheerfully waving us through - although we're still on the NE tip.

So who's coming to join us?!

Some more on our blog:
www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Greece


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds fab. I love the Greeks and on our numerous trips there (not in the van) we have always found them superb hosts.

Maybe they shouldn't be to arsey with the Germans as I suspect they will be bailing them out of their debt soon. Still funny though!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> Sounds fab. I love the Greeks and on our numerous trips there (not in the van) we have always found them superb hosts.
> 
> Maybe they shouldn't be to arsey with the Germans as I suspect they will be bailing them out of their debt soon. Still funny though!


The Greek's are biting the hand that feeds them but I suspect it will be the last time the German public will allow a bail out.
Also strange that they like the English who do not want anything to do with bailing out Euroland.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Greeks have long memories and remember who really bailed them out 67 years ago and the reason they needed bailing out along with much of Europe.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been to France and been at a filling station where a French person refused to help a German van - near Oradour Sur Glanes - also long memories in some places


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

One thing is for sure, we'll be timing our trip to Athens carefully! 8O


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Once went to buy some honey at the roadside in Greece. VERY elderly man came dashing out waving a pitchfork, and shouted one word "German??" No says me "English!" "Show me" said the Greek pointing said pitchfork in my direction!!!! so I got my passport out, at which point I became the best buddy he had ever had. 

By mix of a bit of Greek a bit of English and a lot of sign language I learnt that he would NEVER sell anything to a German !!

The Greeks have VERY long memories and if you look at what happened to a lot of their countrymen can you blame them ??

Great country, great people ****ing AWFUL drivers


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

It isn't just the Greeks who charge Germans more. Years ago I was in Tunisia, looking at a kaftan in a shop - I didn't buy it as it was too expensive. As I was leaving, the shop owner asked me if I was English - when I said I was, he turned the price label around to show a price that was less than half! He said that he had German and English prices - the Germans had more money and never haggled so he charged them more. I bought the kaftan at the English price!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think there is a danger of us thinking that other countries think we are a wonderful race. 

Having travelled around most of the world, courtesy of the Grey Funnel line, I was surprised to find that in truth and underneath the normal politeness of foreign countrymen we are regarded as arrogant and war mungers. And to many Asian peoples we actually smell unpleasant. (May have been just me of course  ). Info from my amah and confirmed by the owner of my favourite bar.

We are despised in many places around the Med and beyond by our behaviours on holiday especially by younger people and increasingly middle aged people on a bender.

And now we have no money left our dynasty is over and the world will rejoice in that, as fewer people will die because of it.

We deliberately seek out places to stay abroad where English are few and far between and is not particularly appealing to the clubbers. We have been in situations where the shame of being British was too much for us to stay.

As regards the Greeks, they really need to get a grip on reality and they should understand that they are only in Euro Land because they submitted false figures to the commission. Furthermore, their pensions and retirement ages are at the point of ridiculousness. Had they respected their own country and paid for the services and pensions and worked until a reasonable age then they would not be in the mess they are now in and I can well imagine how many Germans who work their butts off must be sick to their back teeth having to pay out for people who do not work their butts off and have no intention of doing so.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I love Mainly Greece and have toured all the Classical sites just Fab 
Infact Joanne Lumnly did a programme last night of everything we visited even the old lady in the Mountains Just wonderful
http://www.itv.com/itvplayer/video/?Filter=280691


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

And wasn't she absolutely bl**dy awful !


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> And wasn't she absolutely bl**dy awful !


I have to say that since her Ghurka intervention which I was all for I have gone off her and not sure why. I thought she was the bee knees and now she irritates me. Must be my hormones.

I saw in a travel program, maybe same series but she was not convincing and emotional at the drop of a hat. She does not seem to understand that you act when playing Macbeth and you inform when you do a travel program.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Germany*

We found similar receptions in Germany.

We stayed in a log cabin (travelled by motorhome) in 
Øvre Ramse Norway.

The Owner of the cabins, whose surname was "Ramse" as his family settled there 700 years prior was very, lets say anti German.

He had Germans staying in one cabin that he did not take to kindly too and suggested that, not only was it memories or the wartime. But also that the Germans come in droves by camper. Putting nothing into the communities and leaving only their rubbish.

He was very kind and hospitable towards us. So I left him a couple of bottles of Chateau Bordeaux.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I liked Joanna Lumley when she was Purdy and I was 12. I think I've always had a thing for posh birds.

I agree with some most of Pussers points. I have observed my fellow countrymen abroad for the last few months and some of them are quite annoying. They are either the boozed up types making a racket or the poncing about the Dordogne brigade with their home counties loud voices, Cardigan round their shoulders pretending thing they are clever for finding the "real" France. They mostly drive Chelsea tractors an all!

I have spent considerable time going out of my way to be extra nice to the Europeans we meet to try and make up for these people so hopefully they might like us a bit now.

I'm leaving soon though so someone else will have to do it.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Germany*



teemyob said:


> He was very kind and hospitable towards us. So I left him a couple of bottles of Chateau Bordeaux.
> 
> TM


I really did mean in my original post that to my knowledge, only the Norwegians really like us but then I adore the Norwegians and their beautiful country. I also envy them their wealth.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

barryd said:


> I liked Joanna Lumley when she was Purdy and I was 12. I think I've always had a thing for posh birds.
> 
> I agree with some most of Pussers points. I have observed my fellow countrymen abroad for the last few months and some of them are quite annoying. They are either the boozed up types making a racket or the poncing about the Dordogne brigade with their home counties loud voices, Cardigan round their shoulders pretending thing they are clever for finding the "real" France. They mostly drive Chelsea tractors an all!
> 
> ...


......seen in the Dordogne this holiday!!!! The shop was called Arkrights store.

YUKKKKKKKKK!!!!

curlyboy :roll: :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I like her and quite enjoyed her program on Greece.

She's getting on a bit now but is still a good looker from a distance.

8) 

Pete


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*A member of the human race!*

I am probably a bit naive but I try to take people, regardless of their nationality or race as I find them and consider myself to be a member of the human race 1st, European 2nd. Regarding how others see me, I'm not always proud to be British I'm afraid!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If one was going to go to Greece what route would one go..

Did the route on Google maps and it took me through Italy then on a ferry to Greece, What would it be like to drive all the way through.. Is it "safe"?..  

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

ThursdaysChild said:


> And wasn't she absolutely bl**dy awful !


Hey up!.. I would have you know she starred in a lot of my early fantasy productions.. if you get my drift. :lol: :lol: :lol:

One look at the Aurora Borealis program out does two Gurkha campaign, Greek programme so she is still ahead :wink: ..

ray.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Route to Greece*

 Driving overland to Greece is quite safe nowadays. You do have to put up with those awful Slavs at some point; but the Turks went back home ages ago. However makes much more sense to take a ferry from a civilized country like Italy.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Route to Greece*



eddied said:


> Driving overland to Greece is quite safe nowadays. You do have to put up with those awful Slavs at some point; but the Turks went back home ages ago. However makes much more sense to take a ferry from a civilized country like Italy.
> saluti,
> eddied


And how much would a boat trip like that cost?, it looked a long way on the map 8O ..

ray.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> If one was going to go to Greece what route would one go..
> 
> ...


If by that what you mean is you would like to drive 'all the way' to Greece rather then take the ferry then the 'best' way will probably be to go via Romania and Bulgaria. The route would be circa 1,800 miles taking mainly motorways through Vienna, Budapest and Bucharest but avoiding Sofia. Of course it would be better to spend some time in each of those countries but if the main goal was to drive to Greece you could happily stick to the main roads and still see a hell of a lot.

I've actually been asked this a few times on my blog and so we are going to put together a 1-2 week route (obviously extendable by staying more than one night) to Greece and list the relevant campsites along the way. If you stick to the main roads Romania and Bulgaria are no different to any other European country. Even UK MH tours going through now, although I'd keep the £4k it would cost you to join them and just spend £300 on the same sites :roll: . Of course I would encourage you to stray off the beaten track at least once 

I say that because the 'shortest' overland route would be via Croatia, Montenegro and Albania or perhaps Serbia and its difficult for English to obtain fully comprehensive insurance there (although possible). Only 200 less miles but considerably more 'stressful' I would imagine. Your UK insurer will already cover Romania and Bulgaria as part of the EU, we even had breakdown cover there all as part of the standard policy.

This would also be offset by diesel £1.07, lpg 52p and food / drink prices exceptionally low (£1 for 3L bottle beer, or 1L wine, £2 for 1KG Chicken / Mince, just pence for fruit/veg at roadside stalls, 40p bread) you could stock up before getting into Greece which is a about 50% more expensive on food/fuel but offset by amazing free camping opportunities.


----------

